# Several months in Cape Town



## RMinLA (Jan 6, 2010)

Hello friends!

I'm a 30 year old planning to spend 2-3 months in Cape Town with my fiance starting in early March. I'd love to have an insider's opinion on a good safe neighborhood where we can rent an apartment. We are young and active, so deep in the suburbs would probably not be ideal. Is there a neighborhood in the city center/by the beach/etc that would both not be prohibitively expensive (we have money but aren't millionaires) and would serve as a good starting point for exploring CT?

Thanks in advance!

-Raphael


----------



## Joelp33 (Jan 9, 2010)

RMinLA said:


> Hello friends!
> 
> I'm a 30 year old planning to spend 2-3 months in Cape Town with my fiance starting in early March. I'd love to have an insider's opinion on a good safe neighborhood where we can rent an apartment. We are young and active, so deep in the suburbs would probably not be ideal. Is there a neighborhood in the city center/by the beach/etc that would both not be prohibitively expensive (we have money but aren't millionaires) and would serve as a good starting point for exploring CT?
> 
> ...


Hi How's it?

If you want the Beach I would try Camps Bay, slightly cheaper is Hout Bay but it is a bit further out from central Cape Town.

If you want easy access to the bars, restaurants and shops etc I would just go for it and rent an place in the V&A Waterfront.

If you are driving you could maybe go into the suburbs and I would live in Higgovale which is a lovely little place not too far out with nice restaurants and bars.

When are you looking to go?

Good Luck


----------



## tmash (May 6, 2009)

What is your budget? .....and you might be going there at the wrong time (towards the world cup) prices will be sky rocketing very soon.

For 2-3 months i think you need an apartment/room to rent.Prices can range from US$150/mo to US$1000/mo depending on where you want to stay.

You can post an ad on gumtree to look for a house share or room to rent.

Good luck.

tmash
Harare classifieds
http://www.mbare-musika.com


----------

